# Cell Phone Wars



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like there is a rebellion going on, with the rebel alliance..Wind Mobile,Mobilicity, and Public Mobile, withdrawing from the CWTA (Cell Phone Galactic Empire), which is led by the Death Star commander Darth Bell, with Count Telus and Admiral Rogers ganging up to destroy the competitive cell phone market, once and for all. 
"The Rebel Alliance will pay for this", Darth Bell was quoted. "We will seek out to CRUSH and destroy them one by one, nothing can stand in our way!"

Meanwhile Luke (Wind) Skywalker, Hans (Mobilicity) Solo and Public (Chew-bacca) Mobile, escaped the clutches of the Galactic Empire of the Lords of the Cell, in the new Millenium (Falcon) strategy. 
Princess Leia(represented by the subscribers of the rebellion, sick of high rates and rip off 3 year contracts).are appealing to the CRTC..."Help me (CRTC)..you are my only hope!"



> The upstart carriers, which collectively have about 1.5 million subscribers or about 5 per cent of the market, deny that they strategically timed the move, saying only that they’ve finally had enough after several years of seeing their concerns ignored. All three companies joined the CWTA after they came into existence following the previous government spectrum auction, in 2008.
> Their biggest beef is that the organization insists the market is competitive and has low prices, which are positions they’ve always disagreed with. They say they’ve protested against making such proclamations, to no avail.


http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/d...s-carriers-playing-clever-game-170736730.html

Stay tuned folks for the next move... Episode II (of Cell Phone Wars)..."Attack of the Phones" followed by Episode III (Revenge of the Incumbents)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:encouragement: :encouragement: :highly_amused: :chuncky: ... can't wait for the next episode! May the force be with the Rebel Alliance!


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

I own all three.... 

We three Kings have battled so long. 
Baring contracts, we'll wipe um out gone.
Fields and Mountains, our LTE reachs beyond
Join us kings or die.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

1sImage said:


> I own all three....
> 
> We three Kings have battled so long.
> Baring contracts, we'll wipe um out (till) gone.
> ...


 Very good..but doesn't quite rhyme.:biggrin:

Is that a couplet or iambic pentameter rhyme?
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Write-Poetry/step4/Rhyming-Couplet-and-Quatrain/
Maybe as a suggestion: 

ex: *We three kings of Orient are
Bare-ing gifts we traverse afar
Field and fountain, Moor and Mountain,
Following yonder star,*

"These cheaper upstarts do not belong"

Join me Luke (WIND) I am your father! (Darth (Vader) Bell).


----------

